# Favorite Hallowwen drinks



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

I know this has been done somewhere, but couldn't find it...
Need a good vodka punch recipie and jello shot recipies for the anual party...it's a byob, but I always provide some and the punch is always a good idea....but any drink ideas welcome,
thanks guys! :devil:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

There is one that is really gross looking but tastes good, it's called bloody brains, or afterbirth. I think its vodka ,kaluha (or irish cream?) and grenadine. I'm not sure what the exact recipe is but you pour the vodka in a glass and then carefully and slowly pour a shot of kaluha in it. for the most part the kalhua should float on top of the vodka. then drizzle the grenadine ontop of that. It forms what looks like a big slimey chunk of snot or brains floating in the galss. My description does not do this drink justice it is absolulty horrid looking. The first time I was handed this drink not knowing what it was "Here Hib, Drink this"!! I almost puked ...it looked that gross. It really does taste good though.

If someone knows what the hell I'm talking about (lord knows I don't) please chime in and paint a clearer picture.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks for the idea....hope ya had a good BDAY! :jol:


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

I am a bartender from the Midwest I my recomend a Madras. It is a vodka based drink that has cranberry juice and OJ. For a 12 oz drink add 1 1/2 OZ vodka, add cranberry juice half way up the glass then float the rest of OJ. The cool part of this drink is that the OJ stays on top of the Cran. Dont tell your guests it is a simple Madras a title of Blood and Bile would be more Holloweenish. 
Tastes great and looks very cool. 

By the way HB is talking about is a variation of a DUCKFART, it is a build drink which requires that you add the booze as listed.

1/2 kahlua
1/2 baileys
1/2 crown or vodka

its a shot!!
add grenadine to make it look bloody.

In my opinion it tastes like crap, BUT to each his own. 

HD might also be talking about an After 5 which is
1/2 oz kahlua
1/2 oz baileys
1/2 oz grand marnier


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

*Google is your friend!!*

Lots of halloween recipes (shots/cocktails/punches) here

http://www.whattodrink.com/halloween/ :jol:

http://www.webtender.com/specials/halloween/ :jol:


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Throw some garlic in your beer and you've got a Vampire Hunter.. can't say if its any good though, never been thirsty enough to try it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

scarface said:


> I am a bartender from the Midwest I my recomend a Madras. It is a vodka based drink that has cranberry juice and OJ. For a 12 oz drink add 1 1/2 OZ vodka, add cranberry juice half way up the glass then float the rest of OJ. The cool part of this drink is that the OJ stays on top of the Cran. Dont tell your guests it is a simple Madras a title of Blood and Bile would be more Holloweenish.
> Tastes great and looks very cool.
> 
> By the way HB is talking about is a variation of a DUCKFART, it is a build drink which requires that you add the booze as listed.
> ...


Sorry, but he is describing a "Brain Hemmorage".

(I know, those drinks have different names depending on where you are from)

I have taught many a bartender to make this, and it always gets a laugh.

In shot glass:
1/2 Peach shnaaps

Float on top of shnaaps (on back of spoon) 1/4 Baileys irish cream.

Float on top of Baileys (on back of spoon) 1/8 Vodka

Pour into middle of Bailys' 1/8 Grenadine, untill it "Pulls" the cream down into the shnaaps.

Forms a bloody brain with brain-stem!

Mmmmm..peachy!

BTW, Scarface, we call your DUCKFART a Mudslide.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

iron butterfly


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

scarface said:


> iron butterfly


good band...what does that mean?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Beer:* Its Not Just For Breakfast Anymore...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok you bartenders... I want a to make Zombies for my party guests, how does one make a Zombie?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I believe you use the poison from puffer fish at least that's how the bokours do it in Haiti. LOL I don't know but I have had them before.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

http://www.drinknation.com/drink/Zombie


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> Sorry, but he is describing a "Brain Hemmorage".
> 
> In shot glass:
> 1/2 Peach shnaaps
> ...


this sounds like the one! DUCKFART! I like that. 

Could you describe the back of the spoon procedure?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm not a bartender but I was searching recipes for myself, and found a couple of zombie drinks you may like....or not. There's a LOT of them out there so you and your wife may just have to tough it out and taste test a few before the big day.

Zombie
Wake the Dead
1 oz. Light Rum
1 oz. Gold Rum
1 oz. Dark Rum
1/2 oz 151 Rum
1/2 oz. Apricot Brandy 
2 oz. Orange Juice
1 oz. Pineapple Juice
1 oz. Lime Juice
1 tsp. Sugar
1 cup Crushed Ice Garnish Orange Slice and Maraschino Cherry

In a blender, combine all ingredients except the 151 with crushed ice. 
Blend at a high speed until smooth and pour into a Collins glass. Float the 151 rum on top and garnish with the orange slice and maraschino cherry.

ZOMBIE PUNCH 
Dark Rum 2 Fifths
Light Rum 2 Fifths
Bacardi 151 1 Fifth
Triple Sec 2 Pints
Lemon Juice 3 Quarts
Grenadine 1 Quart
Mix ingredients throughly. Chill with large cake of ice in punch bowl, letting it stand an hour or so before serving. Makes 75-80 4oz. servings.

If you decide to make a Zombie punch you might want to freeze some body parts ice sculptures using cheap Zombie mask, gloves etc. Gummi eyeballs would make cute, oops I mean, creepy garnishes for punch, probably to big for individual drinks. A glow stick at the bottom of the punch bowl. A lot of punch recipes recommend dry ice, but I don't know about that. I keep on imagining a guest swallowing some. I'd avoid it unless you can think of some way to contain it....tight mesh bag or some sort of large tea strainer thing at bottom of bowl. Or you could double bowl it...mixing the dry ice with some water in a large bowl and placing the punch bowl on top of that. Enjoy!

http://www.marthastewart.com/page.jhtml?type=content&id=tvs1540&contentGroup=TV&site=living directions for freezing zombie face and hands


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

The back of a spoon process is a method used to separate your booze. Makes it looked layered. If you just pour you booze in a glass they will mix and you will lose the effect of the drink. Basically, get a spoon. Bend it to make it look like and L (optional). Place your round end of the spoon in the glass just over or even a little bit in your 1st booze. When you are pouring your second booze pour it very gently on the round spoon, you do not want the booze to mix. Do this as gently as you can. think about it like you are setting one booze on top of another. Repeat as directed. 

THis is very easy to do and kinda hard to expain. If the doctor M can help me explain it please help out. 

By the way, A Zombie drink has that name for a reason, when you wake up in the morning thats how you feel. LIKE A ZOMBIE!!! Be carefull with these!! They can be made several different ways and like most drinks depending where you are located geographically they will be named or made different. 
The recipe I use is as follows:
3/4 light rum
3/4 dark rum
3/4 151 rum 
1/2 triple sec
1/2 apricot liqueur(and be anything fruity, a shnapps, pucker, ect....)
1 oz OJ
1 oz pineapple
a little bit of lemon juice
and a dash of orgeat. 

This recipe is for a 16 oz glass. (pint plass) Fill it up with ice cubes and pour.
I always garnish any halloween drink with a couple gummy worms. I like the reaction I get. People dig it. As far as the light and dark rum, get the cheap stuff, the 151 I recomend Bacardi, its the BOMB, literally!! Again, be carefull with these they **** you up and make you a ZOMBIE!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

scarface said:


> The back of a spoon process is a method used to separate your booze. Makes it looked layered. If you just pour you booze in a glass they will mix and you will lose the effect of the drink. Basically, get a spoon. Bend it to make it look like and L (optional). Place your round end of the spoon in the glass just over or even a little bit in your 1st booze. When you are pouring your second booze pour it very gently on the round spoon, you do not want the booze to mix. Do this as gently as you can. think about it like you are setting one booze on top of another. Repeat as directed.
> 
> THis is very easy to do and kinda hard to expain. If the doctor M can help me explain it please help out.


Pour booze over BACK of spoon gently, so as not to mix the two liquors so they form layers.


----------

